# Crank pedal threads



## rickyd (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone here ever tap the 1/2 inch pedal threads into  9/16? Is there enough meat to hold them securely? Thanks Rick


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 15, 2016)

I've done it on Iver Johnson crank arms. It may be different for 1 piece cranks . The big factor is what type of use the bike will have and how much the rider weighs.
  Best to practice on a spare , junk crank first , if you hadn't thought about that already.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 16, 2016)

I've seen it done, an old shop I hung out at had the correct taps and would do it when cranks were stripped out.

Remember you need a left hand thread tap for one side.

Unless you're jumping your bike or beating the heck out of it, I wouldn't worry about strength issues.


----------

